# Possible Problem HK P2000



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

I posted this on another another site and did not receive any response.
I got a new HK P2000 about a month in a half ago
It is a LEM in 357 sig.
I shot it at the range about two weeks ago.
Pistol performed as advertised. A couple of days ago I started to separate the brass. What I was concerned about is there was slight firing pin drag on the fired cases.
I shot Winchester, Federal, Cor-bon factory along with standard hand loads with AA #9 and power Pistol. Bullet weight 124-125.
My Sig 229 does not have the drag marks, I had a Steyr M357A1 that did the same only worse. They all shot good and never had any malfunction or problems with any of them. Accuracy was also splendid.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Guess I'm not familiar with firing pin drag. My 9mm P2000 has always been absolutely rock solid with no hiccups - unless you count my support hand thumb riding the slide lock and preventing lock back on an ampty mag.


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

It looks like a little dimple just touching where the firing pin hits the primer.


----------



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's been too long to answer your question or not, but does the drag you're referring to look like a teardrop on the primer? A round area with a little tail that drags off?

This happens with both my USP Compact and my Glock. This is supposed to be fairly common in firearms with tilting barrels. This happens when the round is fired and the gun begins to cycle. Before the firing pin is pushed back off of the primer face, the barrel declines into it's tilted state, dragging off of the pin. You'll see almost a V shape below the O on the primer face.

I wouldn't worry about it. Should you continue to be concerned, contact H&K customer support, they're surprisingly very helpful.


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

That is exactly what it looks like, a teardrop.
Thank you and I will not worry about this non problem

Happy New Year.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

So if the gun is shooting flawlessly, what's the problem?


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

I've heard about this before, although I have yet to witness it from any of my guns. 

I read on a Sig forum a few weeks back this is actually a design feature on some Sig Sauer guns. The idea is the firing pin stays out of the firing pin hole while the round is going off, preventing debris from getting into the firing pin area. The pin does not retract until the casing ejects, and this is what causes the teardrop shape.

Whether or not this is the expected behavior of a P2000, I can't say...this post is just food for thought.


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks that makes a lot of sense.


----------

